

How Not to Sell a Business (2009) - basilpeters
http://www.exits.com/blog/how-not-to-sell-a-business/?Hackernews

======
bdfh42
I am sure the bullet points have meaning - it is just that I can't fathom what
they are.

Secondary Sales? Check the alignment?

Both seem to be the key issues but fail the comprehension test from where I am
sitting.

------
refurb
Great presentation! It gets right to the point and offer advise you can use.

I think it's a good read for any entrepreneur. Selling your company requires
planning from the start, before you've even made your first dollar.

